# Vivaldi - Gloria RV 589



## JSBach85

One of the best sacred masterpieces of Baroque, Gloria RV 589 by Antonio Vivaldi. Those are the recordings I own (period instruments, of course)

Alessandrini / Concerto Italiano (Naive)









My favourite recording, with the excellent contralto Sara Mingardo. Includes Gloria RV 588 and RV 589

King / The King's Consort (Hyperion)









The complete set of Vivaldi sacred music. Also includes Gloria RV 588 and RV 589. Excellent vocal cast, among them: Susan Gritton, Lynton Atkinson, Deborah York, Joyce Didonato, Nathalie Stutzmann, Charles Daniels.

Gardiner / English baroque Soloists (Decca)









This recording only has Gloria RV 589 but also includes Handel's Gloria and Dixit Dominus.

Do you know about more HIP recordings?

Thanks


----------



## Guest

This one of course with Emma Kirkby a.o.


----------



## D Smith

I have the Trevor Pinnock/English Concert recording which is quite good. I'll make a point of listening to the others mentioned here as this is one of my favourite Vivaldi works.


----------



## DarkAngel

Normally don't turn to Naxos for baroque music but this is really quite good, and uses the lesser known/recorded vivaldi gloria and dixit adding to the appeal, Amazon USA sellers used $1.20......why not?


----------



## DarkAngel

Just purchased today, no Gloria but has three Dixit Dominus in great sound SACD hybrid..........


----------



## Pugg

Antonio Vivaldi, Gloria rv 589 parte 1/5

Teresa Berganza: Mezzo-soprano/ Lucia Valentini-Terrani: Contralto

New Philharmonia Chorus
Chorus Master: Norbert Balatsch

Continuo:
Leslie Pearson: organ & harpsichord
Norman Jones: violoncello

New philharmonia Orchestra

Director: RICCARDO MUTI

None period instruments, of course.


----------



## Taplow

All of Vivaldi's sacred works are stunning. I also love the Stabat Mater. I only have HIP recordings of the RV589 Goria:










Capella Academica Wien: Hanns-Martin Schneidt
Regensberger Domspatzen (boy choir & soloists)










The English Concert & Choir: Trevor Pinnock
Nancy Argenta, Jennifer Smith, Catherine Wyn Rogers










Collegium Musicum 90: Richard Hickox
Emma Kirkby, Tessa Bonner, Michael Chance (countertenor)


----------



## JSBach85

Taplow said:


> The English Concert & Choir: Trevor Pinnock
> Nancy Argenta, Jennifer Smith, Catherine Wyn Rogers


This recording is quite interesting. Pinnock is not among my favourite conductors for Vivaldi, I rather prefer more energic/"italian" conductors such as Carmignola, Dantone, Sardelli, Alessandrini but I started listening to Vivaldi with Pinnock and still I enjoy his recordings, particularly L'Estro Armonico. I think I will buy it not only because of the program: also includes Corelli and A. Scarlatti and I really like both, but also for the amazing singers: nancy Argenta, Jennifer Smith, Wyn Rogers.


----------



## JSBach85

DarkAngel said:


> Just purchased today, no Gloria but has three Dixit Dominus in great sound SACD hybrid..........


Can't wait for your opinion about it.


----------

